# Super Bowl in game thread



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Patriots get 1 first down on their first possession and the seahawks get a gift of a 5yard penalty instead of roughing the kicker on the punt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Pats hold seattle to a 3 and out.


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

Go Pats! Take the air out of the Hawks......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Pat's got a good drive going. In the red zone now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

well......nevermind.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 1, 2015)

Td ,,, pats !!


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

Pats have a ton of weapons.


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Seahawks can't buy a first down right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

ronmac13 said:


> Seahawks can't buy a first down right now.



looks like they found an answer.
7-7


----------



## MadMallard (Feb 1, 2015)

Gronk for TD


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

MadMallard said:


> Gronk for TD



Great catch but he's lucky he got away with holding it over his head that long.


----------



## MadMallard (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow!!! What a call!
14-14


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a feeling they were going to get a TD after the 1st down run. The D was looking forward to halftime.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 1, 2015)

Perfect pass...defender had no chance.


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

Great game so far!


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

Wish we could skip this halftime mess and get on to the game......horrible!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

tcward said:


> Wish we could skip this halftime mess and get on to the game......horrible!



How to train your Dragon is on FX.


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> How to train your Dragon is on FX.



Thanks!


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

We're off. Go pats.


----------



## srb (Feb 1, 2015)

Seems like the Hawks just have the luck ...See if  it continues!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Brady throws his 2nd Interception.
Y'all get the feeling that if Seattle scores a TD, this may be over?
Definite momentum shift.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm just here so I don't get fined.......


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Brady throws his 2nd Interception.
> Y'all get the feeling that if Seattle scores a TD, this may be over?
> Definite momentum shift.



I hope I am wrong, but I think it is over.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I'm just here so I don't get fined.......


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

Hawks on their way.


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe they'll remember they are in the superbowl now


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Td pats.


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Pats finally decided to play again


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Td pats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Man, what a game!


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

I like this Matthews kid. Even though I'm cheering for the pats.


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

What a last 30 seconds


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh, that is a heart wrenching way to lose a game.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

tell me why he threw the ball, cause I'll never understand


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 1, 2015)

crazy, lol!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad Sherman doesn't get another.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 1, 2015)

How stupid was that call?


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

The look on Sherman's face was worth it all! Go Pats!


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

tcward said:


> The look on Sherman's face was worth it all! Go Pats!



Yes it was especially after calling old boy out.


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> Glad Sherman doesn't get another.



This^! And glad "Beast Mode" didn't get another! Lol!


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

What an idiot.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 1, 2015)

classy


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2015)

tcward said:


> The look on Sherman's face was worth it all! Go Pats!



Yes it was.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2015)

Did not know that the Seahawks had hired BoBo.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did not know that the Seahawks had hired BoBo.



I thalt he stopped in Colorado, mebbe not


----------



## ronmac13 (Feb 1, 2015)

wow, bunch of thugs


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

What a bunch of sore losers Seattle is!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 1, 2015)

Good game!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2015)

It was a good game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

ronmac13 said:


> What an idiot.



I think the Seahawks wasted too much clock and then decided that it was too risky to try a running play.
Not sure the Patriots could have stopped Lynch from that distance but i thought the chances were good he'd have made it.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 1, 2015)

Now thats proof positive that it aint over till theres 4 0's on the game clock.
Great game!


----------



## srb (Feb 1, 2015)

*Layover!*



KyDawg said:


> Did not know that the Seahawks had hired BoBo.



He must have got on the wrong plane....
Just think it couldn't happend to a better coach...pc/Seahawks&team!!


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 1, 2015)

Looked like BOBO called the last play for Seattle.  Not sure why they would not run the ball with one of the best running backs in the NFL in the redzone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 1, 2015)

tcward said:


> The look on Sherman's face was worth it all! Go Pats!



I would love to have an avatar with that face and


U MAD BRO???


----------



## poohbear (Feb 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did not know that the Seahawks had hired BoBo.



My thoughts exactly what a bad play call , that one will stick in the craw of the one that made it for a long time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would love to have an avatar with that face and
> 
> 
> U MAD BRO???



Dang, Spot! That you in your avy? You look a little dehydrated!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> tell me why he threw the ball, cause I'll never understand





Barry Duggan said:


> How stupid was that call?




As soon as Wilson dropped back, I told my wife, "I can't believe they're throwing it."

Don't try to get cute when you have a stud RB and need just a yard to win the SuperBowl.


----------



## swamp (Feb 1, 2015)

Terrible play call.  More reason that I feel pro ball is fixed and all about entertainment and money!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 1, 2015)

I only wish they would have had a pic of Sherman crying.... nothing would have beat that.


----------



## Mako 17 (Feb 1, 2015)

Terrible call that they will be talking about for awhile. Cost them the game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2015)

https://mobile.twitter.com/KP_Rivals/status/562086153814573056


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2015)

Rigged


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2015)

Ugggggggggggggg!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


>




Bahahahabaha


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang, Spot! That you in your avy? You look a little dehydrated!



My last avatar disappeared. 

So I put a pic of this new gal I've been seeing as my new one. She's a firecracker. I met her in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> My last avatar disappeared.
> 
> So I put a pic of this new gal I've been seeing as my new one. She's a firecracker. I met her in Tuscaloosa.



uh huh.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> My last avatar disappeared.
> 
> So I put a pic of this new gal I've been seeing as my new one. She's a firecracker. I met her in Tuscaloosa.



Looks like she ate Tuscaloosa.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Feb 1, 2015)

Worst play-call ever.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> My last avatar disappeared.
> 
> So I put a pic of this new gal I've been seeing as my new one. She's a firecracker. I met her in Tuscaloosa.



Nice selfie.  

You take tips from ODoR I see.

Guess you ate the bass huh


----------



## swamp (Feb 1, 2015)

riprap said:


> Rigged


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

riprap said:


> Rigged


----------



## oldenred (Feb 1, 2015)

Go Pats! Tom Brady GOAT!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 2, 2015)

Maybe the Seahags should not have watched Katy Perry's halftime show.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nice selfie.
> 
> You take tips from ODoR I see.
> 
> Guess you ate the bass huh



thats a big bass


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2015)

Why anybody watches ANY of the SB halftime shows still amazes me.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nice selfie.
> 
> You take tips from ODoR I see.
> 
> Guess you ate the bass huh


----------



## tcward (Feb 2, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Maybe the Seahags should not have watched Katy Perry's halftime show.



Yeah, sorta put me to sleep too. Horrible.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2015)

Pete Carroll must have elected to "phone a friend"  to help decide  what play to call


Unfortunately, he chose to call mark Richt 



T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nice selfie.
> 
> You take tips from ODoR I see.
> 
> Guess you ate the bass huh



Play nice and she will let you wax her belly.


----------



## chainshaw (Feb 2, 2015)

Put me in the minority who liked the halftime show. 

I won the squares at our party, but I would have gladly parted with my money to see the cheaters lose. Horrible call at the end. Just horrible.


----------



## Flash (Feb 2, 2015)

No one is talking about the "no call" on where the Pats DB tripped the WR in the 4th????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2015)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Worst play-call ever.



Kind of reminded me of Bobo's play calling!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Play nice and she will let you wax her belly.



Lol


I ain't touching your belly


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 2, 2015)

The halftime show is lost me.  Personally, I'd just as soon watch a couple of good marching bands.  Donate the money to charity.

That interception was a mystery.  Not only was it a bad call, but it was a really bad call/execution to throw it over the middle into traffic. Even with a good catch, risky, -- holding on to it, going to the ground, getting stripped.  I mean --what's up with that?


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of reminded me of Bobo's play calling!!



South Carolina?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> South Carolina?




Yep!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep!



dont forget tek and da gators.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dont forget tek and da gators.



1980


----------



## DSGB (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dont forget tek and da gators.





Matthew6 said:


> 1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 3, 2015)

DSGB said:


>



bama won the nc that year.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 3, 2015)

DSGB said:


>



Epic Fail buddy.  

We were NC's that year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 3, 2015)

In case you have not heard the good news . . . 



http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/02/...gives-super-bowl-mvp-truck-to-malcolm-butler/

*Tom Brady Giving MVP Truck To Malcolm Butler*

February 3, 2015 9:43 AM


----------



## DSGB (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bama won the nc that year.





BROWNING7WSM said:


> Epic Fail buddy.
> 
> We were NC's that year.



That doesn't mean your coach/team is immune to bad calls.


----------

